
Microsoft menaced with GDPR mega-fines in Europe - adzicg
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/16/microsoft_gdpr/
======
ohiovr
Does anyone here have experience with ONLYOFFICE? I see few mentions here but
it looks like an interesting competitor to Office 365.

